# Branding Iron



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi fellow woodworkers…..

I would like to start adding my mark to some of the pieces I make so I was wondering…..

I would like to have a custom electric branding iron made for me, preferably in Canada to avoid crazy shipping costs.

Does anyone have ant info on this?

Thanks…..Don


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I know Rockler sells them. I'm sure several more do as well.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Lee Valley tools , with headquarters in Ottawa sells them,

900 Morrison Drive (Off Greenbank Rd. just south
of Hwy 417 
613) 596-9202

Fax: (613) 596-9502

Latitude: 45° 20' 48" N
Longitude: 75° 47' 20" W


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

You can also check out Brand New, they make custom branding irons.


----------



## storm50 (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.lhbrandingirons.com/ have a variety of branding irons and make custom ones as well


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I just got one and after searching the web, I gave up on Canadian content and got mine from http://www.brand-first.com/ They can combine a stock image with custom lettering which is what I wanted and seemed to have the best price. The shippingwasn't bad
.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

The electrics are more expensive then the ones you heat with a torch or fire pit. I have thought about getting one that I heat with my torch….for now I am using a soldering iron (cost - $2 at yard sale) to put my initials and date onto a piece.

I also remember someone winning a custom branding iron in one of the LJ challenges….I don't have time to look it up…but I believe the maker is a member or one of the advertisers here - they may offer a discount to cover the expense to Canada.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a rubber stamp that I use on all my pieces. I stamp it before adding the clear coats and it works out great for < $10.

I also like to add a penny from the year the piece was made…probably not practical for bowls, but works well on furniture.

My stamp is very similar to this one:


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a link to the one that was given as a prize to the LJ summer 09 challenge:

Custom Branding Iron


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Lots of great information….thanks.

Scott - if you use the rubber stamp and apply an oil finish, does the ink run or smear?


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I have one of the electric ones from Rockler, and I see Lee Valley sells it now too. I like the idea of the rubber stamp, as the burning irons are sometimes tempermental. The top half the brand can end up darker than the bottom, or the side, depending on how you hold it..

Gator


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a couple of Rockler electric irons and they seem to work good, but you have to be sure they are heated up totally, and I always test them on a scrap before doing the brand on the piece I am doing.

I once saw Sam Maloof using some kind of pen that burned his signature in the wood. It looked like it really worked well, but I have never been able to figure out what kind of tool it was.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

I got mine from Rockler.
It's great.
I use rubber stamps on my regular items, get a good ink and after an hour I've no problem with coating in Danish oil. I dab over the stamp. Rubbing can smudge it.

Shipping to UK. Ouch!
Jamie
*Gator* thanks, I wondered about that


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I may be over reaching here, but have you thought about non-electric? Woodcraft makes one like this, that you merely heat over a blowtorch. Its actually quite easy to brand stuff, using a non electric method… trust me, I did it once to my arm, with the door of the wood stove…. lol.. I still have the mark.. So i guess non-electric works just as well.. 

When people hear of fire, blowtorch, flame, they get scared. The flame is small, I would not worry about burning down the shop, so long as you dont knock it over(most go out as soon as they are tipped past 90), finish with them on, or place them near flamable objects(you being one of them  Clothes burn well, so do curtains, walls, and low hanging objects..)

It just seems a helluva lot cheaper to get one you heat with a $10+$3(gas) torch.

"Handcrafted by…" non-electric: $70
" " " " " " " electric: $90

If you want it to have your signature, expect to pay upwards of $220…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I got the electric one, not because of fear of torches, but rather fear of over or under heating the iron. You only get one shot on the inside of the door of that piece you've been slaving over for two months. If you over or under burn it you're … well ...screwed.


----------



## grenger (Mar 8, 2009)

Lee valley
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32191&cat=1,43456,43462&ap=1


----------

